# Next Get-Together



## spanningtree (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey guys, when is the next get together you guys have? Since I'm new to fishing the area, I need to meet some fellow fisherman.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Tomorrow, here's the link.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/wed-night-grillin-%40-last-resort-u-commin-136713/#post1054921

You missed a summer full of great wednesdays for the free oysters at the beach, plus a ton of other great partys/events. 

We live at the east end of Gulf Breeze though, which might be a long drive for you. If you feel like stoppin by, shoot me a PM and I'll send you adress and directions:thumbup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a yearly event that always is great....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/gumbo-celebration-dec-1-lanes-aka-fishnlane-136529/


----------



## spanningtree (Mar 7, 2012)

Dangit, looks like I'm going to miss this one. I have to drop by walmart and gather supplies for a chili cookoff tomorrow. Also, promised the wife I would take her out to dinner before seeing the reply.

I would try to get out of the dinner, but I don't want to lose my boat ina divorce LOL.


Thanks for the invite and next time I plan on going.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

It will be taking her out to dinner! Just bring meat-n-beer!


----------

